# Rosie Loves RabbitsOnline



## Baracuda56 (Oct 12, 2017)

Rosie loves being in my lap while im on the comp late at night or even durring the day but at night is when she loves being on my desk looking at RabbitsOnline forums she just has to sit there for a min ponduring what to read then goes in to read what she wants silly rabbit LOL!! Rosie aproves RabbitsOnline is her fav place to be late at night..

Firs pic her in my lap then on desk to check out the comp and then right to the screen to read. LOL!!!


----------



## Munha (Oct 12, 2017)

She's such a little cutie!


----------



## RabbitO (Oct 13, 2017)

So darn cute. I love that photo of Rosie looking at the forum.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Oct 14, 2017)

Be sure to tell Rosie about Bunny Chat. It's one of the forums on RabbitOnline and it's for bunnies only to chat amongst themselves! No humans allowed! She might like reading that and maybe joining in.


----------



## Stinkerbunnies (Jan 13, 2018)

OMG. that is one cute bunny. The only time a rabbit climbs up on me is when their trying to find the " wild". When we took christmas pictures with my bunnies, Blackie chan saw the Christmas tree, and decide de to go back to his roots. So there we all sat, looking uncomfortable with a bunny literally jumping at the tree. People got a shock when we sent out our christmas cards. Just glad he didn't hurt himself. I don't know why the picture is upside down. Big wig is the white one, chan chan is the all black one.


----------



## Baracuda56 (Jan 14, 2018)

Awwwww how cute even upside down just turn your head and you can see them just fine. LOL!! There adorable..


----------



## Stinkerbunnies (Jan 14, 2018)

Thank so so much. I love them as well. I hkchan is handsome while wiggles is adorable.


----------

